# UIP music books



## pxyl (Dec 29, 2021)

The University of Illinois Press is having a 50% sale on all titles until 12/31/2021 with promo code HOLIDAY50. There are many classical music books on the press, and a number of titles for modern and experimental music enthusiasts in particular.

Kyle Gann: Charles Ives's Concord - Essays after a Sonata
https://www.press.uillinois.edu/books/?id=c040856

The music of James Tenney
Volume 1 https://www.press.uillinois.edu/books/?id=c043673
Volume 2 https://www.press.uillinois.edu/books/?id=c043680

Ben Johnston: "Maximum Clarity" and Other Writings on Music
https://www.press.uillinois.edu/books/?id=c030987

Kyle Gann: The Arithmetic of Listening - Tuning Theory and History for the Impractical Musician
https://www.press.uillinois.edu/books/?id=p084416

They have a series devoted to American composers
https://www.press.uillinois.edu/books/find_books.php?type=series&search=aco&page=1

complete music catalog:
https://www.press.uillinois.edu/books/find_books.php?type=subject&search=MUS&name=Music&page=1


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks great, I think .


----------

